# Hair loss worse before better?



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

So I was "diagnosed" with Hashimoto's at the end of April this year. I say diagnosed in quotes because my doc didn't do a antibody test or anything more than a TSH but judged from my symptoms I have Hashi. I am seeing a new more knowledgeable doc July 18th.

My issue is, I have been on 25 mcg of Synthroid since April 17th and my hair loss stopped immediately after I started but only for a month. Now for all of June it has been falling out 100x worse! Its still shedding really bad and I want to cry. Did anyone else notice more hair loss before it got better? I know its been only a little over 2 months so I cannot expect miracles...but I look worse now than I did in April since not only am I balder but the synthroid has given me acne! :sad0049:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ummmm...

Have you had labs run since you started? If so, can you post the, with the ranges? How long have you been on the synthroid? Hair aside, how do you feel?

I lost hair for about two months and then it stopped semi-suddenly. I also had a bit of acne. But, I suspect something is off with your labs...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jezahb said:


> So I was "diagnosed" with Hashimoto's at the end of April this year. I say diagnosed in quotes because my doc didn't do a antibody test or anything more than a TSH but judged from my symptoms I have Hashi. I am seeing a new more knowledgeable doc July 18th.
> 
> My issue is, I have been on 25 mcg of Synthroid since April 17th and my hair loss stopped immediately after I started but only for a month. Now for all of June it has been falling out 100x worse! Its still shedding really bad and I want to cry. Did anyone else notice more hair loss before it got better? I know its been only a little over 2 months so I cannot expect miracles...but I look worse now than I did in April since not only am I balder but the synthroid has given me acne! :sad0049:


It is not necessarily the Synthroid but rather being on the wrong dose of Synthroid. Sounds like that doc gave you a "placate" dose and turned you loose.

There is no place but the right place (for you) when it comes to thyroxine replacement and that requires a steady process of labs every 8 weeks and continued titration by small amounts until the patient is well.

Glad you are seeing a different doc on the 19th. of this month!


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

My starting TSH was 5.96 when tested in Feb 2012 (yes it took me till May to get an appt to go back in and go over the results). It wasn't really high, but my symptoms started about 2 years ago and my doc thinks I may have had it since then. At that time my iron was also low and I had small red blood cells (beginning of anemia).

In June I was retested, that TSH and Iron was 'normal' but I have no idea where in the 'normal' range since my doc never sent/told me the actual numbers even though I requested them 3 times. Hence I am switching, I mean all the research says TSH is not a good indicator of how well a med is working


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

What were your ranges? Many labs use outdated ranges. Some say the upper end of the TSH should be 3.0.

So sick of hearing about "normal".

Good luck!


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

This lab uses the updated ranges, so .3 to 3.0. However, that said most people I read about feel best at 1 or under. I don't know what I came back as this most recent test, but based on how I am feeling I think I was pretty close to 3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jezahb said:


> This lab uses the updated ranges, so .3 to 3.0. However, that said most people I read about feel best at 1 or under. I don't know what I came back as this most recent test, but based on how I am feeling I think I was pretty close to 3


You are correct; 1.0 or less is what suits most of us and read how important FREE hormone testing is at this stage.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Jez I had same thing - diagnosed in Feb. hair wasn't falling out at the time (only eyebrows) then hair started - every time I had levels tested dose needed to be changed...brows have grown back and thin spots in hair are back to normal my tsh, t3 and t4 are all in good range now...hang in there!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have massive hair loss every single time my thyroid goes out of whack (and it does a lot!). Once my levels stabilize and I'm feeling okay again, it starts growing back in. I have had success in the past using biotin or a vitamin called Maxi Hair; they've both helped slow the falling out. I have a friend who uses Viviscal and she said it was a miracle--her hair literally stopped falling out within two weeks and she had new hair growth in 4 weeks. It has fish oil in it (hence, iodine, I think), so I haven't looked into it yet.

Hair loss is the worst and so traumatic for anyone, but especially women, I think. Hang in there! It's not permanent and it will come back, but it may take a while.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jezahb said:


> So I was "diagnosed" with Hashimoto's at the end of April this year. I say diagnosed in quotes because my doc didn't do a antibody test or anything more than a TSH but judged from my symptoms I have Hashi. I am seeing a new more knowledgeable doc July 18th.
> 
> My issue is, I have been on 25 mcg of Synthroid since April 17th and my hair loss stopped immediately after I started but only for a month. Now for all of June it has been falling out 100x worse! Its still shedding really bad and I want to cry. Did anyone else notice more hair loss before it got better? I know its been only a little over 2 months so I cannot expect miracles...but I look worse now than I did in April since not only am I balder but the synthroid has given me acne! :sad0049:


I had trouble with hair loss for years and years before i was diagnosed with Hashimotos. I even had bold patches in my eyebrows and my lashes went from thick long and everybodies envy to seriously sparse! Once i was on the correct dose the hairloss was mainly just my head hair, and a few months later it has gone from falling out in huge handfulls every time i touched it to just maybe just a small handfull when i wash it. I have noticed that i am getting alot of small itchy bumps/spots in my scalp now, not sure if thats realated or maybe part of my other illness? Hope u get some results soon


----------

